# Legal Ghost Guns



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello everyone, recently I found something that allows you to legally make a ghost gun.

https://ghostgunner.net/collections/featured-products/products/ghost-gunner

What does everyone think of this ? If politically turmoil does spill over after Trump's time is up it would be a great thing to have even if they come to gobble up guns or whatever. Plus it would be a good thing to bury out in the woods with some mags and ammo.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The machine will cost you $1,600.00 to your door, without tooling.

Under the law you can only make them for yourself.

There can be a good probability that ATF could seize the sales records and visit you.

They have done it before on this type of project.

There are cheaper ways.

They are not supplying the ASCII G code program, you have to pull from the net.

You need a computer to drive it.

You could by an old bridgeport for the same dollars, and do a hell of a lot more.

This thing is dedicated to one thing.

They have to skirt around an O'thigger law banning sales of digital weapon technology.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's just a CNC milling machine, but only supports a finite set of receivers.

If you have the money, go nuts, but research what you're getting into. The wording in the law states that you cannot build weapons for sale without being a licensed manufacturer. That's not technically a barring of *any* sale, it just means you can't start a gun building/selling business. To stay on the perfectly safe side, just assume you will NEVER sell or give away any gun you make yourself.
You don't need to put any serial number on it either.

Bear in mind, this advice only pertains to federal law. Your own state laws may differ.

Also note that this machine is intended to mill out an AR-15 receiver. It will not build a functioning firearm. You will still need all internal parts as well as barrel and furniture.

A cheaper option would be to head down to your local hardware store and buy some rudimentary parts to build a shotgun. For $30 you can have a functioning "slam-fire" 12ga. that's perfectly legal and still considered a "ghost gun". (I hate that term) People have been able to build their own firearms for decades, but only recently have politicians lost their minds at the thought.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Did the 80% receiver and a Harbor Freight Mini Mill become obsolete? Or you could use a drill press...
*
Rancher *


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If a person wanted a unregistered gun they could simply buy a rifle in a private sale (depends on state law). I've sold several weapons the past year and found that a lot of people seem to prefer to buy privately. 

That or as others have mentioned purchase an 80% blank and a mini-mill and learn a new hobby. The mini-mill can later be used for all sorts of projects.


----------

